# Killzone Trilogy



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2012)

Sony Computer Entertainment quest'oggi conferma i numerosi rumor annunciando la Killzone Trilogy, collection che includerà una versione rimasterizzata in HD del primo Killzone più i due capitoli usciti su PlayStation 3.
La sua uscita è prevista per il 24 ottobre al prezzo di 49,99€.






Personalmente non ho mai giocato a Killzone, ci farò un pensierino.


----------



## Dottorm (6 Settembre 2012)

Io ho provato la demo (mi pare del 2) scaricandola da PSN.
Non mi ha detto niente, insomma nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, anzi piuttosto bruttino.
Trovo più interessante e ben fatto Resistance. Poi c'è da dire che non sono un cultore del genere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ste trilogie sono veramente ottime io ho già quelle di Jak, Ratchet e Splinter Cell e penso che in futurò anche questa sarà mia.


----------

